# Wife Caught Lieing



## firstkid7 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wife left me for the weekend. She has been doing this for the last few weekends as well as staying late at work. We have been doing allot better. 

Had a great week but then on Friday she went to see the lawyer about getting a divorce. I have been doing the Love Dare on her for a while now and she is mad because I am so nice.... Does not make since. 

This weekend she will send me a text saying she is o.k but will not tell me where or who she is with. She has turned off her cell phone as well and will not answer her phone. She was supposed to be back tonight but said that she is not coming back until in the morning and thanked me for being so nice to her. 

She sent the email from work and said that she was up there getting some work done. Just so happened I was at a friends house not 5 minutes away and I swung by there and she nor her car where there. Went to the theater and she nor her car where there. 

I am pretty certain she is cheating on me. What you guys think....


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I hate to tell you but if it looks like a duck, smells like a duck...it's a duck. Sorry to have to break the news to you, but I think you knew the answer before you asked. Don't feel bad though, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

First - pull yourself together. I thin Mark is right. A duck is a duck....


----------



## bwood (Dec 10, 2010)

:iagree:


----------

